# Help with Registered Name



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Can someone explain how I can properly name my dog in the full german way? I've been told different things by different people and am so confused its not funny. I was told by one person its the mothers name, and then by another its the name of the breeder. I'm just trying to give her the "first vom/von lastname"

If someone could tell me the right answer I'd be so appreciative, my dog deserves her proper name. My pup's name is Eva, her fathers name is Hans, mother's is Natasha and the breeder is Cedar Oaks Kennels. Also if I do the breeders name is it appropriate to change the name to its German Equivalent? The breeder has no rules or anything regarding names of pups. And If all else fails how stupid would it be to name her Eva Vom/Von my last name.

Also how do i know to use vom or von?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

It's Name Von/vom breeders kennel
The name usually starts with the letter that the litter was, Von or vom is determined by if the owner of the kennel is male or female and then the kennel name (unsure of your changing question but if the breeder does not require you to use her kennel name you can make your own kennel name (that you make up) and that can be English, German or pig latin if you desire!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

vom/von depends on the gender of the words in the prepositional phrase (not the gender of the breeder, lol). Since the breeder does not actually have a German named kennel, I would call the dog Eva of Cedar Oaks. If you translate those words into German, it's not really indicative of the dog's kennel/breeder, not that it can't be done, but if you want to use the kennel name in the registered name I'd use it as it is.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What Liesje said. 

Eva of Cedar Oaks translated into German sounds just fine. I would ask someone fluent in German to help you with the translation so you don't end up with something odd like "Eva of Wooden Siding", and they can also help with the Von/Vom issue. There are a few people on the forum who are fluent in German. 

If no one jumps in this thread to help with the German Translation, you can start another thread with something like "Help with English to German Translation" in the subject line, or something similar. 

Another thing I would do after you have your correct translation, is to Google it to make sure there isn't already a kennel that breeds under the German name of "Cedar Oaks". It would be considered bad form to steal a kennel name, even though it was done innocently.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Likely for her official AKC papers I'll name her Eva of Cedar Oaks or use my last name. I think for fun and on the forum I'll probably call her Eva Vom/Von Zeder Eiche (Cedar Oak) in German.

According to google, I found no breeder with that name.

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If you use the name Zeder Eiche.....the proper way would be: *vom Zeder Eiche* (masculine).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Eva Vom Zeder Eiche has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If the breeder doesn't have any rules about naming, you can give her any registered name you like! It also does not have to have her 'call name' in it at all.
What are her parents' registered names? That may give you some good ideas.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> If the breeder doesn't have any rules about naming, you can give her any registered name you like! It also does not have to have her 'call name' in it at all.
> What are her parents' registered names? That may give you some good ideas.


Only official names and stuff I have are her dads and her dad's dad.


Sam vom vollkommen
DN12374001

Han vom der urbecke
DN06500001

Does anyone know where i can find information on them?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My breeder said that the Von or Vom is specifically related to the sex of the breeding house. My breeder is a female so Killian has VON in his name....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

WarrantsWifey said:


> My breeder said that the Von or Vom is specifically related to the sex of the breeding house. My breeder is a female so Killian has VON in his name....


This is incorrect. It refers to the gender of the noun in the prepositional phrase, not the gender of the breeder or the dog.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

WarrantsWifey said:


> My breeder said that the Von or Vom is specifically related to the _sex of the breeding house_. My breeder is a female so Killian has VON in his name....


What she meant is that in German, common nouns have Gender, like in French and Spanish. Everyday words like house, tree, table, egg-beater, etc are either masculine or feminine, and the Vom/Von has to agree gramatically with the noun it precedes. So your breeder was probably saying that Von/Vom is related to the gender of the _name_ of the breeding house. If a woman is a breeder, and she dies, and her husband takes over and continues breeding, the Von/Vom of the kennel name will not change.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's the father's pedigree link on the Pedigree DataBase:
SAM VOM VOLLKOMMEN - German shepherd dog

Odd, Sam seems to be in the PBD twice, same name, pedigree, registration number, but different picture and Birth date? 

Sam was bred by this breeder:
Vollkommen German Shepherds

Do you have a registered name for Eva's mother?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

First question --> I'm no botanist and know very little about trees, so this may be an ignorant question. Is there such a thing as a "cedar oak", or is the kennel named Cedar Oaks Kennels because there are cedars AND oaks where the kennel is located? 

This would definitely make a difference in translating the kennel name AND having it make sense. I can't find any information about "cedar oaks" and if there actually is such a tree, it's not as simple as translating the words into German to get the correct German term for it. Maybe there's a whole separate word for this particular type of tree. (If anyone wonders how many different types of oak trees have words for them in German, here's a list --> Eichen ? Wikipedia)



> *vom Zeder Eiche* (masculine).


I'm a native German speaker and this makes no sense to me. Both Eiche and Zeder are feminine - die Zeder and die Eiche - not masculine. If the tree is actually a "cedar oak" and it's directly translated, it would be "von der Zederneiche". Of course, if cedars and oaks are separately, it would have to be translated altogether differently.



> My breeder said that the Von or Vom is specifically related to the sex of the breeding house.


Yes, it's related to the GENDER of the kennel name. In German, all words have genders - masculine, feminine, or neuter. So if your kennel name is masculine - example, Bahnhof (means train station), it would be VOM Bahnhof because hof is masculine. If your kennel name is feminine - example, Baustelle (work site), it would be VON DER Baustelle because Baustelle is feminine. Etc. It has nothing to do with the gender of the breeder or the gender of the dog.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I should tell the woman in Germany then....she suggested the *vom Zeder Eiche* (masculine) because the name didn't make _"grammer sense"_ to her either...?
She also mentioned *von* *der* in her comments....she also said that the "translation" is not correct.....

What sounds correct in our language does not translate in theirs.....is basically what she is saying.
I'm not German.....what I don't know, I don't even pretend to.......I simply ask.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Here's the father's pedigree link on the Pedigree DataBase:
> SAM VOM VOLLKOMMEN - German shepherd dog
> 
> Odd, Sam seems to be in the PBD twice, same name, pedigree, registration number, but different picture and Birth date?
> ...


Actually I told you wrong, those are her grandfather. I don't have registered name from her Dad and her Mom. I should soon, still waiting on her puppy papers.

Apparently she gets all her drive from her mom though.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> What she meant is that in German, common nouns have Gender, like in French and Spanish. Everyday words like house, tree, table, egg-beater, etc are either masculine or feminine, and the Vom/Von has to agree gramatically with the noun it precedes. So your breeder was probably saying that Von/Vom is related to the gender of the _name_ of the breeding house. If a woman is a breeder, and she dies, and her husband takes over and continues breeding, the Von/Vom of the kennel name will not change.


So they are Sequoyahhaus.... how do you know if Von or Vom goes to that?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's been a while, but when you combine multiple words, I believe it takes the gender of the final word. "Haus" is neuter which in a dative preposition would be "vom". However you have "Wolfrik" in there, I don't know that word or its gender.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

If i were to decide to name my puppy Eva Von/Vom Armer (my last name) would I use vom or von? does anyone know? Or does it at that point become based on my Gender?

Also, is anyone confident they could look at two different photos and tell if the dog pictured is the same dog?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> So they are Sequoyahhaus.... how do you know if Von or Vom goes to that?


Liesje is correct. Because Sequoyah and Haus are two separate words, it would go by the gender of Haus - it's "das Haus", neuter - so "vom Sequoyahhaus".



> If i were to decide to name my puppy Eva Von/Vom Armer (my last name) would I use vom or von? does anyone know? Or does it at that point become based on my Gender?


The von/vom is never based on your gender, the breeder's gender, or the dog's gender. It either goes by the gender of the word that follows or, if you are using a name (place name or family name), it would be "von".


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Isn't the translation of Von - "of" and the translation of Vom - "of that"?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there is no "vom", the actual preposition (dative) is "von" and it becomes "vom" depending on the gender of the noun in the prepositional phrase. Depending on how it is used, it can mean of, by, or from.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there is no "vom", the actual preposition (dative) is "von" and it becomes "vom" depending on the gender of the noun in the prepositional phrase. Depending on how it is used, it can mean of, by, or from.


What she said.


----------

